# les widgets web de iweb 08



## mike1 (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour, comment rajouter des widgets web à iweb 08?


----------



## David_b (24 Août 2007)

mike1 a dit:


> Bonjour, comment rajouter des widgets web à iweb 08?



héhé... bonjour moi  
Désolé, je ne connais pas la répnse à ta question, mais j'ai pas pu résister


----------



## mike1 (24 Août 2007)

et oui, philémon!!


----------



## Alycastre (24 Août 2007)

Arrêter les gars, j'ai l'impression d'avoir bu ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

A mon avis, pas possible pour l'instant. Mais peut-&#234;tre que des d&#233;veloppeurs sortiront des applications qui ajoutent des widgets web &#224; iWeb. Quel genre de widgets web voudrais-tu avoir ?


----------



## The_Blitz (26 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,A mon avis, pas possible pour l'instant. Mais peut-être que des développeurs sortiront des applications qui ajoutent des widgets web à iWeb. Quel genre de widgets web voudrais-tu avoir ?


 ???
http://www.apple.com/fr/ilife/iweb/#widgets

A mon avis marche à la manière d'iWebMore ? (insère balise html)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2007)

The_Blitz a dit:


> ???
> http://www.apple.com/fr/ilife/iweb/#widgets
> 
> A mon avis marche &#224; la mani&#232;re d'iWebMore ? (ins&#232;re balise html)


Tout d&#233;pend comment on interpr&#232;te sa question. Moi, j'ai compris qu'il voulait ajouter des web widgets &#224; ceux existants (Fragment html, Google Map,....).

Maintenant, si c'est la fa&#231;on de les utiliser qui l'int&#233;resse, l'aide d'iWeb est tr&#232;s bien faite. Et ce n'est vraiment pas compliqu&#233;.

La preuve l&#224;, l&#224; et l&#224; (je vous ai mis 3 exemples diff&#233;rents). Et tout &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; fait en m'aidant de l'aide d'iWeb.


----------



## mike1 (26 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout dépend comment on interprète sa question. Moi, j'ai compris qu'il voulait ajouter des web widgets à ceux existants (Fragment html, Google Map,....).
> 
> Maintenant, si c'est la façon de les utiliser qui l'intéresse, l'aide d'iWeb est très bien faite. Et ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué.
> 
> La preuve là, là et là (je vous ai mis 3 exemples différents). Et tout ça a été fait en m'aidant de l'aide d'iWeb.



Exacte iDuck, je veux savoir comment ont y insert de nouveau webs wingets.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2007)

mike1 a dit:


> Exacte iDuck, je veux savoir comment ont y insert de nouveau webs wingets.


J'avais donc bien compris.  
Donc je répète ce que j'ai dit : pas possible (pour l'instant).


----------



## The_Blitz (26 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'avais donc bien compris.
> Donc je répète ce que j'ai dit : pas possible (pour l'instant).


Donc on peut pas faire çà directement ? Tjs obligé d'utiliser iWebMore (si il marche ??)
http://laplagne73.free.fr/Apocalypse_Snow_4.html


----------



## mike1 (26 Août 2007)

ok! je test au plus vite...
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2007)

The_Blitz a dit:


> Donc on peut pas faire çà directement ? Tjs obligé d'utiliser iWebMore (si il marche ??)
> http://laplagne73.free.fr/Apocalypse_Snow_4.html


Tu peux insérer des vidéos issues d'un site dans une page Web à condition d'avoir le code html à coller dans la fenêtre du web widget Fragment html, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas ici.


----------



## The_Blitz (27 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux insérer des vidéos issues d'un site dans une page Web à condition d'avoir le code html à coller dans la fenêtre du web widget Fragment html, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas ici.


Si c'est le cas, donc "fragment html" remplace bien ce que pouvait faire iWebMore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2007)

The_Blitz a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, donc "fragment html" remplace bien ce que pouvait faire iWebMore.


Avec  Fragment html, tu peux insérer des vidéos (de Youtube par exemple), des bandeaux publicitaires, etc... bref n'importe quel contenu pour lequel tu disposes du code html à insérer dans ta page web.


----------

